# PFF members only!!! 10% off Guitars and Guitar Accessories!!!!



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

All Pro Sound is proud to announce we are now stocking a full assortment of Guitars and Guitar Accessories! Come by and talk with our experts and mention the Pensacola Fishing Forum and get 10% off any purchase of guitars and guitar accessories!



We carry acoustics and electrics from Fender, Taylor, Yamaha, G&L, Greg Bennett/Samick and more. Our inventory of accessories and strings is growing daily and includes Martin, D?Addario, Kyser, Schaller and many more. 



We have many more lines coming in everyday but have a very nice selection already on display so if you currently play or have been wanting to learn, come by and see us!







*Some items do not qualify but most do...


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice! It's good to see someone carrying some top quality guitars! I see you have the DDSM (Doyle ***** Signature Model)... If you have not heard Doyle, he is a Taylor clinician and all around great guy and probably the hands down best guitar player I have ever heard of in my life period! You guys should contact him and have him put on a Taylor workshop at your store. That Koa K22 is nice... I'll check out your store in person soon, never knew about it.


----------



## BudYsr (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! Guitar center needs a little comp., and Pensacola needs another place to shop for guitars. I assume you will also have amps and pedals, etc. ?


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

You mention wanting to learn, do you have anyone on staff offering lessons? I have been messing around off and on for a few years and would like to get better.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *BudYsr (11/8/2009)*Awesome! Guitar center needs a little comp., and Pensacola needs another place to shop for guitars. I assume you will also have amps and pedals, etc. ?




Amps, Pedals, Strings, Picks, Cords... you name it, we will have it. We will be a one stop shop and already have the most knowledgeable staff in the area so give us time to get everything in stock but come visit us today and grow with us!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (11/8/2009)*You mention wanting to learn, do you have anyone on staff offering lessons? I have been messing around off and on for a few years and would like to get better.




We are currently working on this.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Chris Couture (11/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *AUBuilder (11/8/2009)*You mention wanting to learn, do you have anyone on staff offering lessons? I have been messing around off and on for a few years and would like to get better.
> ...


Let me know when you get it worked out. Definetly something I'm looking to do.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang Chris, just ordered a dunlop pyrex slide on ebay. Ill stop in somertime and check out the store!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

:banghead

Just bought a complete PA system for the Vault. I'll be dropping in though.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

I went by there today, its a really nice store with quality guitars. Very helpful staff (I cant remember his name) My b-day 's coming up, might have to up-grade guitar.


----------



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

Do you have one that comes with a PFF Flag?


----------

